# Street Fighter 4 Fightstick Tournament Edition am PC benutzen...



## PorkyGierig (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Weis jemand ob man den o.g. Stick den es für PS3 und XBox 360 gibt auch am PC anschließen kann ? und wenn ja, Wie sieht es den mit Kompatibilität aus ? ist der für XBox evtl. besser da er von Microsoft besser für Windows passt ?

MfG


----------



## feivel (7. Juli 2009)

der für die xbox passt ...volle kompatibilität


----------



## Mr_Blonde (15. Juli 2009)

Hi!

Die PS3 Version funktioniert auch tadellos.
Btw, der Stick ist echt der Hammer!

MfG
Mr_Blonde


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

das ist gut zu wissen,
wie ist der denn preislich und kannst du mal ein foto machen?


----------



## Mr_Blonde (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habe ihn für 140EUR aus nem Mediamarkt.
Meines Wissens ist er derzeit im Netz gar nicht zu bekommen, auf deutschsprachige Anbieter bezogen.
Die nächste Lieferung soll angeblich Anfang August in den Handel kommen.

Bei ebay gibts Importware ab 190EUR, Lieferzeit habe ich jetzt nicht geprüft.

Wofür brauchst Du n Foto? Sind doch einige im Netz zu finden inkl. aussagekräftiger Reviews. Google einfach mal.

Ach übrigens, das Teil rockt! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sowas gebaut und auf den PC Markt geschmissen wird. Wie für die Ewigkeit gemacht.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9J6bTchS5c&NR=1

MfG
Mr_Blonde


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

aber das ist jetzt nicht der von madcatz !? dann?
weil den find ich zum einen wesentlich günstiger, zum anderen wär er mir glaub ich auch keine 140 wert


----------



## Mr_Blonde (15. Juli 2009)

Doch, der ist von Madcatz.
Madcatz bietet 3 verschiedene Street Fighter IV Controller an.
Mad Catz' FightStick Tournament Review - Page 2 // None /// Eurogamer - Games Reviews, News and More

Du hast bestimmt an das Fightpad gedacht, oder?!

MfG
Mr_Blonde


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

nein, ich meinte den stick..140 ist aber zu teuer.

im netz ist er für 70 zu finden?


----------



## Mr_Blonde (15. Juli 2009)

Jo, das ist der "normale" weisse Stick.
Der liegt bei ~80EUR, das ist richtig.
Im Thread gings aber um die Tournament Version und die kostet normalerweise 140EUR.

MfG
Mr_Blonde


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich seh da noch nicht ganz so die unterschiede.
sieht trotzdem nach plastik aus?
liege ich da falsch?
tut mir leid wenn ich da frage, aber da ich mir irgendwann auch einen arkade stick holen möchte, nerv ich wohl grad ein bisschen


----------



## Mr_Blonde (15. Juli 2009)

Jo, ist auch Platik. Aber die Tournament Version wird aus hochwertigeren Bauteilen gebaut. Insbesondere was die Qualität des Sticks und der Tasten angeht, vermutlich auch das Innenleben. Die Tournamentversion ist ausserdem grösser von der Grundfläche her und doppelt so schwer wie der normale Fightstick.

MfG
Mr_Blonde


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

wolfsoft.de shop - X-Arcade DUAL Joystick (USB) (ArcadeStick) 12797

aber ich glaub dann würd ich eher zu diesem hier tendieren...
soviel ist da preislich eben nicht mehr rum


----------



## WaldemarE (15. Juli 2009)

In der Tournament Version sind die Originalbau teile aus dem Automaten und das ding von dir naja sieht nicht grade hochwertig aus!!!
da kauf ich mir lieber die 2 normalen Fightsicks


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

hatte das schon in den händen..leider noch kein geld dafür..aber das ist definitiv hochwertig..besteht aus holz, wiegt auch einiges, und es werden automatenteile verwendet...wird häufig vor allem für mame verwendet


----------



## mooChi (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Ich hab auch vor mir einen Stick fuer den pc zu holen. wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist es ohne probleme möglich einen ps3/360 stick, mit entsprechendem usb-adapter, am pc anzuschließen und laggfrei spielen zu koennen. ich haette dann die absicht mir dieses modell zu bestellen: http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90306418.asp?agent=509

wollte mich nur nochmal vergewissern, bevor ich da irgendwie mist bestelle ! 

/e: Achja, was waere denn besser für pc, der stick fuer die xbox 360 oder der für die ps3 ?


----------



## Mr_Blonde (16. Juli 2009)

Hi,

sowohl PS3, als auch Xbox360 Version funktionieren.
Ist also völlig egal.

MfG
Mr_Blonde


----------



## Chris00 (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo was für einen usb-Adabter braucht man denn um die X box Tournament Edition am Pc nutzen zu können?Könnt ihr mal einen Link schicken?

Und besteht eigentlich ein Unterschied zwischen den Xbox tournament edition von amazon.de und der von uk?Weil bei uk ist es deutlich billiger zu haben..

LG Chris00


----------



## diShmO (1. August 2009)

aloha... ich habe den Fightstick von Madcatz (den weissen, net die Tournament Edition) muss den noch konfigurieren. Habe mal kurz angezockt und muss sagen, der rockt!!!!
Ach so habe die PS3 Version und die läuft einwandfrei an meiner Asus ROG Zockerbude


----------



## SCUX (1. August 2009)

*mal einschieb*
ist das MadCatz SF4 Pad für die 360 auch kompatibel zu PC??
hatte das grad vor mir im Laden für 39.-

danke


----------



## ronan (4. September 2009)

Ja ist es! Wo gibts den denn für sowenig Geld?


----------

